# ماالفرق بين السيت الشرقية والست الغربية



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

*  طبعا  هناك فرق  كبير بين الاثنين بين الست او الفتاة الشرقية وبين الست والفتاة الغربية ؟؟ 
 فرق كبير جدا جدا جدا هههههههههه اترك ليكم   الموضوع للحوار  وكل عضو يقول  الفرق  بينهم ؟؟*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

*هو الموضوع دة مٌعدي أوي للدرجة دي ؟

اية يا شباب القسم كلو بأة شرقي وغربي

طيب عشان نريح الكل

بالنسبة للبنات اللي شايفين الراجل الشرقي كخة ، انتو صح الراجل الشرقي كخة 
بالنسبة للشباب اللي شايفين الست الشرقية كخة ، انتو صح الست الشرقية كخة 

ـــ

الرد دة كنت شايلو 
بس معلش يا يوليوس جات فيك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هو الموضوع دة مٌعدي أوي للدرجة دي ؟
> 
> اية يا شباب القسم كلو بأة شرقي وغربي
> 
> ...




*حظك انى لسه مديك تقيم*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

يا عم هو في وجه مقارنة اصلا
حد يقارن الست الغربية بحد
اسكت يا عم الله يكرمك


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يا عم هو في وجه مقارنة اصلا
> حد يقارن الست الغربية بحد
> اسكت يا عم الله يكرمك


   ماانا بقول كدة بردة مفيش مقارنة اصلا هههههههههههه تمام يااخويا  كدة بردة هنظلم بنات بلدنا  ولااية رائيك 

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هو الموضوع دة مٌعدي أوي للدرجة دي ؟
> 
> اية يا شباب القسم كلو بأة شرقي وغربي
> 
> ...



*اولا يااخويا الحبيب ولايهمك   
 ثانيا :- اصلهم قطعو الراجل الشرقى  فقولنا نشوف الست الشرقية 
 والفرق بين التفاح   والتين الشوكىههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مااحنا لازم نعمل حلقة للدفاع عنا يااخى الحبيب   قولنا نشوف هيقولو اية بين التفاح الامريكانى وبين التين الشوكى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*انت بصيت للشكل 
طبعا عندك حق 
هما جامدين اخر سبعتاشر حاجه واحنا هنا عندنا غفر 

بس من ناحيه تاني 
مبصيتش ليه في مرايه 
وبصيت لرجالتهم شكلهم ايه ؟

مع احترامي الكامل لشخصك 

لازم نكون موضوعيين اكتر من كده 
العمليه مش عمليه جسم وشكل


وبعدين احنا مش في حرب علشان ندافع 
*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ماانا بقول كدة بردة مفيش مقارنة اصلا هههههههههههه تمام يااخويا  كدة بردة هنظلم بنات بلدنا  ولااية رائيك
> 
> ​



لما حقنا في موضوع المقارنة يرجع يا عم يوليوس نبقى نرجع لهم حقهم
ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه هموت من الضحك هو احنا عملنالكوا حمى وارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة وتشنجات للدرجة ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟لدرجة عاملين موضوع للرد علينا ؟؟؟؟:999:

ياحليله الولد معصب 

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يونيو 2011)

*تقليد فاشل يا شباب....*
​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه هموت من الضحك هو احنا عملنالكوا حمى وارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة وتشنجات للدرجة ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟لدرجة عاملين موضوع للرد علينا ؟؟؟؟:999:
> 
> ياحليله الولد معصب
> ...



ولا شعرة تتهز في دماغنا يا بنتي
قال حمى وارتفاع في الحرارة
حوش حوش لسه جايب الاسعاف ليوليوس
الف سلامة عليك يا يوليوس
هههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه هموت من الضحك هو احنا عملنالكوا حمى وارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة وتشنجات للدرجة ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟لدرجة عاملين موضوع للرد علينا ؟؟؟؟:999:
> 
> ياحليله الولد معصب
> ...


*انا عن نفسي مش معصب واعصابي في تلاجه 
بس الرك علي اللي بيسيبوا النقاش ويهربوا *
:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *تقليد فاشل يا شباب....*
> ​


*رد يا يوليوس عالاستاذه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> ولا شعرة تتهز في دماغنا يا بنتي
> قال حمى وارتفاع في الحرارة
> حوش حوش لسه جايب الاسعاف ليوليوس
> الف سلامة عليك يا يوليوس
> هههههه



*انا لسه سامعة الاسعاف جايالك انت *


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *تقليد فاشل يا شباب....*
> ​



ما تخليكي محضر خير يا جوسبل :t32:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا عن نفسي مش معصب واعصابي في تلاجه
> بس الرك علي اللي بيسيبوا النقاش ويهربوا *
> :a63::a63::a63:​



*انا مش هربت انا جيت اهو متنساش فرق التوقيت *


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا لسه سامعة الاسعاف جايالك انت *



جايلي انا
ايوة دي كانت نمرة غلط ووديتهم على العنوان المظبوط عند واحدة اسمها نانسي مش عارف تعرفيها ولا لا
:a63:


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

*
لازم نكون موضوعيين اكتر من كده 
العمليه مش عمليه جسم وشكل


   مااحنا رجالة يا عم اسد    وبعدين يعنى  الراجل مش محتاج مراية  المرايا للست يااسد 
  بذمتك شوفت واحدة قبل الزواج زى بعد الزواج قبل الزواج قمر وهادية  وتسمع الكلام وحاضر  تشاور بس باصابع ايد ك  تكون امامك وحاضر وبعد الزواج تلاقى البيت عامل زى استاد الكورة والصوت االناعم  يتحول ويبقى صوت عم جبيعدى ارق منها وخناقة وزعيق   تحس كمان انك مربى فيل صغير فى الشقة  ههههههههههههه
 البنت الغربية تفرق كتير اوى عن الشرقية فى كل حاجة زى ما قولتك  فرق التفاح االامريكانى من التين الشوكى   فىالسلوك وفى التعامل وفى التظيم   وفىالمظهر وتربية الاولاد  ومشاركة فىالقرارات هى العيب الوحيد الجانب الاخلاقى  المختلف عن التقاليد الشرقية بس مش معنى كل  فتيات الغرب مشمحترمة لاابدا وعلى فكر فى الشرق كدة وكتير بس المشكلة انهم فىالظلام   من ورا الابواب المغلقة  فقط اما الغربية امام الناس  

 احنا مش فى حرب احنا فى حوار مناقشة للرد على موضوع الراجل الشرقى *​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

ايه يا عم يوليوس ايدك معانا كدة
في ناس جالها انهيار عصبي من الموضوع
ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مش هربت انا جيت اهو متنساش فرق التوقيت *


*ان بعض الظن اسم 
المهم 
معاكي طول الليل ردي براحتك 
وانا هرد علي كلامك الصبح 
علشان معاد نومي جه 
اصلي بنام بدري :smil12:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> لازم نكون موضوعيين اكتر من كده
> العمليه مش عمليه جسم وشكل
> 
> ...



*طيب انا عايزة كل واحد فيكوا يروح يتجوز بنت غربية 
وشوفوا مين يستحملكوا 
اذا كانت تمشيكوا على عجين مش تلخبطوه مبقاش انا نانسى 
ولو زعقت ولا جعرت فى وشها زى ما بتعملوا معانا اقل حاجة هتطلبلك البوليس 
ده احنا شايليين بلاوى خلينا ساكتين ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

مستهون بالستات يا خويا 
دولا مجانيين
دول كربونة وحياة ابويا
دولا مجانيين
لو هانم او منديل باويه
دولا مجانيين
استغفر الله العظيم
يتفاوتو انما نسبة وتناسب 
دولا مجانيين
فيهم والله ربع ضارب
دولا مجانيين
الصبح عسل بالليل تحارب
دولا مجانيين
خد بالك من صنف الحريم

الله يرحمك يا نزاز يا قباني


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه هموت من الضحك هو احنا عملنالكوا حمى وارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة وتشنجات للدرجة ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟لدرجة عاملين موضوع للرد علينا ؟؟؟؟:999:

ياحليله الولد معصب 



أنقر للتوسيع...


 لاتموتى من الضحك ولاحاجة 
 قولنا بس صفات وجمال الفتاة الشرقية  بس اللى تتميز بيها  عن الفتاة الغربية   اساعدك ماشى
  هل جميلة لاقدر الله ؟؟ طبعا الاجابة معروفة؟؟
 هل الفتاة الشرقية منظمة لاقدر الله ؟؟ الاجابة معروفة؟ 
 هل الفتاة الشرقية  قادرة على خلق المشاكل والزعيق فىالبيت ؟ الاجابة معروفة ؟
 هل الفتاة الشرقية تقدر  تحافظ  على شكلها زى قبل الزواج طبعا الاجابة معروفة بتتحول الى فيل صغير؟؟
هل الفتاة الشرقية  ..... كفاية انا ساعدتك كتير ههههههههههههههههه
 دافع انتى عن الفتاة الشرقية ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> مستهون بالستات يا خويا
> دولا مجانيين
> دول كربونة وحياة ابويا
> دولا مجانيين
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 جامدة يااخويا  برافو عليك


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

قولي بقى يا عم عياد ويا عم يوليوس
ايه العلاقة بين الست الشرقية وبين النكد ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> لاتموتى من الضحك ولاحاجة
> قولنا بس صفات وجمال الفتاة الشرقية  بس اللى تتميز بيها  عن الفتاة الغربية   اساعدك ماشى
> ...



*هههههههههههه اجابتك نموذجية يايوليوس وهى بتؤكد كلامى فى الموضوع اللى فات 
الراجل الشرقى لايفكر الا فى الشكل والجسم 
ميرسى على اعترافك الصريح الجميل ههههههه
ها تحب نذيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> قولي بقى يا عم عياد ويا عم يوليوس
> ايه العلاقة بين الست الشرقية وبين النكد ؟


*نفس علاقه الست الغربيه بيه 
الست ست بره وجوه* ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب انا عايزة كل واحد فيكوا يروح يتجوز بنت غربية
> وشوفوا مين يستحملكوا
> اذا كانت تمشيكوا على عجين مش تلخبطوه مبقاش انا نانسى
> ولو زعقت ولا جعرت فى وشها زى ما بتعملوا معانا اقل حاجة هتطلبلك البوليس
> ...



* ليها حق يا نانسى  معلش احنا  لماترجع من شغلك تلاقى فى البيت ست جميلة وفى اخر شياكة وكلمة حلوة والبيت هادى ومنظم  مش ترجعى تشمى طبيخ و هدوم بصل وتوم 
 ولاالهدوم حدث ولاحرج  ولااول ماتشوفك ياراجل عايزين انت هتقعد انزل هات واعمل وروح  شوفتى الواد عمل اية ولا الجيران عملت اية هات لما دماغك يطلع لها دماغ تانية ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *نفس علاقه الست الغربيه بيه
> الست ست بره وجوه* ​



انت متجوز يا عياد ؟
عارف في الاردن الرجالة المتجوزين بيقولو ايه على جوزاتهم
وزارة الدخلية
وفي مصر بيقولو الحكومة
وفي اليابان بيقولو سيمو شينج منييو اهياوية ممينو


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> قولي بقى يا عم عياد ويا عم يوليوس
> ايه العلاقة بين الست الشرقية وبين النكد ؟



* اقولك طبعا علاقة جواز  دائمة  لاتنتهى ابدا  مش   بيموت فى بعض ولا يتركو بعض ابدا 
 علاقة دائما 
 زى ما بيقولو  زواج كاثوليكى *​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اقولك طبعا علاقة جواز  دائمة  لاتنتهى ابدا  مش   بيموت فى بعض ولا يتركو بعض ابدا
> علاقة دائما
> زى ما بيقولو  زواج كاثوليكى *​



ههههه
انا بيتهيالي انهم نكدو على النكد نفسه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

*برافو يا يوليوس
استمر
 ربنا يوفقك
يعني هي جات عليك أنت

الى الأمام الى الأمام ثورة ثورة

للدرجة دي مواضيع الراجل والمرأة والمجتمع الشرقي والغربي عاملة كل الاهتمام دا

حقك يا دونا تنبسطي على الآخر القسم هنا نشيط نشاط غير عادي 
الله ينور
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه اجابتك نموذجية يايوليوس وهى بتؤكد كلامى فى الموضوع اللى فات
> الراجل الشرقى لايفكر الا فى الشكل والجسم
> ميرسى على اعترافك الصريح الجميل ههههههه
> ها تحب نذيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*الشكل مهم  اكيد طبعا  انتى بصيتى للشكل بس باقى الحاجات  التنظيم واسلوب الحياة والجو الهادى  تقصدى الجانب الاخلاقى صدقينى  الفتاة الشرقية بتعمل زيها واكتر بس الفرق الوحيد بنهم  ان الفتاة الغربية امام الناس والناس بيشوفها  
اما الفتا ةالشرقية فى الخفاء والظلام  ورا الابواب المغلقة  مش  كل البنات الشرقية وايضا مش كل البنات الغربية منحرفة الاخلاق *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *برافو يا يوليوس
> استمر
> ربنا يوفقك
> يعني هي جات عليك أنت
> ...


  انا بسمع الكلام  حاضر الى الامام  الىالامام ثورة ثورة  وانت فين  عكس الاتجاة  خليك انت قاعد بعيد عن المعركة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لازم ندافع عن حق الراجل الشرقى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *الشكل مهم  اكيد طبعا  انتى بصيتى للشكل بس باقى الحاجات  التنظيم واسلوب الحياة والجو الهادى  تقصدى الجانب الاخلاقى صدقينى  الفتاة الشرقية بتعمل زيها واكتر بس الفرق الوحيد بنهم  ان الفتاة الغربية امام الناس والناس بيشوفها
> اما الفتا ةالشرقية فى الخفاء والظلام  ورا الابواب المغلقة  مش  كل البنات الشرقية وايضا مش كل البنات الغربية منحرفة الاخلاق *​




*في المشاركه دي بقي بالذات....*

*انت جدع والله*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ليها حق يا نانسى  معلش احنا  لماترجع من شغلك تلاقى فى البيت ست جميلة وفى اخر شياكة وكلمة حلوة والبيت هادى ومنظم  مش ترجعى تشمى طبيخ و هدوم بصل وتوم
> ولاالهدوم حدث ولاحرج  ولااول ماتشوفك ياراجل عايزين انت هتقعد انزل هات واعمل وروح  شوفتى الواد عمل اية ولا الجيران عملت اية هات لما دماغك يطلع لها دماغ تانية ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههه لازلت بتتكلم عن الشكل ,نفس العقلية الشرقية فى الاهتمام بالشكل 
لكن ما علينا انا همشى معاك فى نفس السكة 
ازاى تقارن بينهم فى الشياكة والشكل ؟ادى الست الشرقية المرتب اللى بتاخده الغربية وشوف هتبقى ازاى ؟
اديها الامكانيات والنضافة والحياة الكريمة اللى عيشاها الغربية 
اديها مش تتبهدل فى المواصلات والزحمة وقلة ادب الناس وترجع من الشغل تشوف كمان قرف الطبيخ والبيت والعيال وابوهم 
اديها مجتمع بيحترمها ويقدرها ويقدر عقليتها قبل جسدها وشوف هى هتبقى عاملة ازاى 
اديها زوج رياضى ايضا  بيهتم بشكله ويبقى شكله يفتح النفس بدل ماهو كمان بعد الجواز بيبقى بكرش وبيبقى عامل زى الانبوبة 
يعنى مش هى بس اللى شكلها بيتغير ولا هى مش ليها نفس تشوف حاجة حلوة قدامها وشيك ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2011)

*طيب يا عم أنت موضايق** مني ليه بس
ههههههه
أنا رأيي ان الراجل الشرقي ملوش غير الشرقية اللي زيه
والست الشرقية ملهاش غير الشرقي اللي زيها برضة

وأي كلام غير كدة بعتبره غير منطقي وغير واقعي
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *في المشاركه دي بقي بالذات....*
> 
> *انت جدع والله*
> ​


*  شكرا  على التقيم  *​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2011)

*من رأى تلعبو مع بعض احسن
وبعدين يجماعه امراض السكر والضغط منتشره وانا خايف عليكم صدقونى
*


----------



## girgis2 (5 يونيو 2011)

*في حاجة عايز أضيفها
كلنا عندنا أخطاء وعيوب وعشان نصلحها لازم نتكلم وبصراحة مع بعض
فبرافو عليكم يا شباب

أستمروا
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


girgis2 قال:



طيب يا عم أنت موضايق مني ليه بس
ههههههه
أنا رأيي ان الراجل الشرقي ملوش غير الشرقية اللي زيه
والست الشرقية ملهاش غير الشرقي اللي زيها برضة

وأي كلام غير كدة بعتبره غير منطقي وغير واقعي
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

  طبعا انا مش مضايق منك  لانك اخويا 
 ثانيا :- دة رائيك وانت حر فية 
 اناعن نفسى لو حتى   هندية بس يكون المسيح امامها فى كل حياتها وفى كل خطوة بتشوف الفعل دة هل يزعل المسيح منها ولالا  دة المهم  عندى بعد كدة حتى لو كانت بترفص ولاحتى بتعض ولاحتى بتمشى علىايدها مش فارقة معا  المهم عندى  ان كل افعالها تمشى مع حياة المسيح وان  يكون رب المجد فى قلبها وعقلها وفى تصرفاتها فقط لا غير *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*اديها الامكانيات والنضافة والحياة الكريمة اللى عيشاها الغربية 
اديها مش تتبهدل فى المواصلات والزحمة وقلة ادب الناس وترجع من الشغل تشوف كمان قرف الطبيخ والبيت والعيال وابوهم 
اديها مجتمع بيحترمها ويقدرها ويقدر عقليتها قبل جسدها وشوف هى هتبقى عاملة ازاى 
اديها زوج رياضى ايضا  بيهتم بشكله ويبقى شكله يفتح النفس بدل ماهو كمان بعد الجواز بيبقى بكرش وبيبقى عامل زى الانبوبة 
يعنى مش هى بس اللى شكلها بيتغير ولا هى مش ليها نفس تشوف حاجة حلوة قدامها وشيك ؟؟؟؟
[/COLOR]*​[/FONT][/QUOTE]

ياناسى انا هرد عليك بمثل مصرى يكفى الاجابة عليكى

 بيقول   ( بيقول العرجه تغزل برجل حمااااااااااااار  ) ههههههههههههههههه[/B]​[/SIZE]


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ياناسى انا هرد عليك بمثل مصرى يكفى الاجابة عليكى
> 
> بيقول   ( بيقول العرجه تغزل برجل حمااااااااااااار  ) ههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههه ايه ده هو ده الرد؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*  دة مثل مصرى يانانسى
 بالمعنى كدة الست لو عايزة تحول حياتها كل حاجة فيها حلوة وكويس باقل الامكانيات 
تقدر تعمل دة
 دة لو عايزة هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  دة مثل مصرى يانانسى
> بالمعنى كدة الست لو عايزة تحول حياتها كل حاجة فيها حلوة وكويس باقل الامكانيات
> تقدر تعمل دة
> دة لو عايزة هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههه ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير 
يعنى بردو هتطلع هى المسئولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش بعيد بعد شوية تطلع هى السبب فى خرم الاوزون 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:





هههههههه ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير 
يعنى بردو هتطلع هى المسئولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش بعيد بعد شوية تطلع هى السبب فى خرم الاوزون 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه  لا مش للدرجة خرم الاوزون كدة ظلم  انا بتكلم بصفة عامة  حقيقى لو حبت الست او الفتاة تعمل حاجات وتسعد بيتها بااقل الامكانيات  تقدر بس لو عايزة  لكن تقولى لمين   *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اديله انا التقييم بالنيابه عنك يامون
وانت اديهولي هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه رايك في الخدمه دي بقي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

بما انى رجل شرقى افضل الست الشرقية


----------



## مسرة (5 يونيو 2011)

في ناس بتتكلم عن الغرب و كانما هم نازلين من السما بس الغرب عندهم ايضا اشياء مش حلوة و غلط يعني هم بشر
و كمان الشرقيين هم بشر و عندهم اشياء مش حلوة و غلط بس الاشياء الغلط الموجودة في الشرق نسبتها اكثر من الغرب 
بس الشرق و الغرب بشر و يقدروا يتغيروا و يكونو احسن 
انا في الغرب و بحب الراجل الشرقي الي يكون مخلوط بالغرب يعني زي ما بيصير مع النباتات ههه كده يعني مطعم ..فهمتو علي؟ يعني يكون في الاصل شرقي و فيه اشياء شرقيه بس تكون افكاره مطعمة بالغرب... 
دي احلى حاجه لان الواحد ياخذ من الشرق الاشياء الكويسه و يترك الاشياء السيئة الي مفيش فيها نفع و ياخذ من الغرب الاشياء الكويسه و يترك السيئة و كده يصير كشكول ههه 
انما الراجل الغربي غربي خالص مينفعش ليه و لا الراجل الشرقي شرقي بحت


----------



## sparrow (5 يونيو 2011)

*تقريبا بقي القسم الاجتماعي كله الراجل الشرقي والغربي  والست الشرقيه والغربيه*
*تقريبا مبقاش عندنا مشاكل في الحياه غير عيوب ومميزات كل منهم*
*يلا علي خيره الله هههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *تقريبا بقي القسم الاجتماعي كله الراجل الشرقي والغربي  والست الشرقيه والغربيه*
> *تقريبا مبقاش عندنا مشاكل في الحياه غير عيوب ومميزات كل منهم*
> *يلا علي خيره الله هههههه*


*هي المدعوه نانسي اللي اثاره الفتنه دي 
فلنقيم عليها الحد 
والتلات والخميس 
والباقي اجاهزه ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

انا شايفة ان خلاصة الكلام

ان البنت الشرقية ليها مميزات مش موجوده في البنت الغربية

والعكس صحيح بردو

المشكلة ان في ناس بتنجذب للفتاة الغربية من جهة الشكل كالون العين والبشرة والجمال لكن في بلدها بتكون واحدة عادية جدا زيها زي اي حد في بلدها كلهم نفس المواصفات 

وكذلك هنا بردو اي شخص  غير مصري بيعجب بالفتاة الشرقية جدا بيعجب بلونها القمحاوي او الاسمر وبيعجب بخفة دمها واجتماعيتاتها وانجذاب الاخرين لها من خلال التعامل

يعني اقصد اقول ان الفتاة سواء شرقية او غربية فيها مميزات كتيرة جدا بس محدش بيشوفها غير الذي يفتقد لهذه المميزات
​


----------



## نغم (5 يونيو 2011)

طيب انا عندى سؤال كلنا نعرف انه في فتاة شرقية وفتاة غربية بس كانكم ناسيين الفتاة الى هى شرقية وعايشة بطريقة غربية افكارها .. اسلوب حياتها... عبارة عن مزيج شرقى وغربي بتعيش حياتها اولا حسب كلمة الرب ثانيا حسب الانسب ليها وعايشة حياتها بطريقة شرقية غربية 
رايكم ايه مثل هذا النوع من الفتيات .؟؟؟ على فكرة هذا النوع  من الفتيات موجود وبنسبة كبيرة .. ..فاتمنى اسمع اراءكم ...... وتعطونى ارائكم عنها  ​


----------



## مسرة (5 يونيو 2011)

انا بتفق مع نغم..النوع ده يكون حر..يختار الي عاوزو و الي يحبو و الي يناسبو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

*ولا حاجه هترضيكم
الست الشريقه عايزين تتحكمو فيها وتمشوها ع مزاجكم
الغربيه مبهورين بالمنظر مع انو كلو فالصو 
الجمال الشرقي مفيش زيوو
بس عشان انتو مش بيرضيكو حاجه  فعايزين كل حاجه
عن جد يعني اللي يرضي غروركو ويخليكو تعرفو قيمة الست الشرقيه 
انكم تجربو تعيشو مع الست الغربيه
وساعتها بقى بس هتعرفو قيمة الست الشرقيه
 اللي عاملين عليها السي سيد من الهوا
انما مع الغربيه هههههههههههه
هتخليكم تلبسو جيبه وانتو راضيين

ع فكره الفرق بين السيت الشرقيه والست الغربيه
هي ي 
انت قولت سيت وست
ده هو الفرق
هات الجايزه بقىى*


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

مو  بقيت فاهم المواضيع اللى كثرت من هايدا النوعية
وبالحقيقة اشعر انها غير مجدية بالمرة
فا للأسف لا تعليق
وبيكفيني المتابعة


----------

